

Netscape, Yelp, and the Tech IPO Boom of 2010 - drc1912
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/12/netscape_yelp_a.html

======
felipe
The author is comparing a disruptive innovator (Netscape) with incremental
features (Yelp and Twitter). Netscape truly changed the world by making the
Internet accessible to millions of new users, while Yelp created a Bay Area
and NY centric yellow-pages -- useful, but hardly innovative.

~~~
drc1912
A very good point about the disruptive innovator being compared to incremental
changes. That being said, Yelp is in a much better position than Netscape was
in terms of revenue generation ability/potential and ultimately that is what
IPO's focus on.

------
strlen
The 2010 Tech IPOs would (provided they occur, which isn't quite a given) all
be years in the making and coming from profitable companies with hundreds of
millions in revenue. That's quite a change from the nineties tech boom.

------
martythemaniak
Seems only Facebook has the potential for a Netscape-like IPO, and even then I
don't think it'll be in 2010 nor that it would lead to a dot-com bubble
(although if it does, I'll make sure to get in early)

------
nate
Go ahead an put your (fake) money where your mouth is :)

<http://home.inklingmarkets.com/markets/24465>

